# Congrats to Ulrik!



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 11, 2002)

Well, since he's posted over 1000, he's now in the club... I figured I'd give him the same treatment as you gave all the others that have gone past 1000 in the few recent months...

Hip Hip Hooray!
Ulrik! Ulrik! Ulrik!

A round of drinks (any kind) to all in the B&G!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 11, 2002)

Woo hoo!  Yay for ulrik!

So everyone who makes 1000 posts has to buy all rounds in Herve's B&G until they reach 2000, right?


----------



## Klink (Apr 11, 2002)

Congratulations Ulrik!

Is it like your first mark earned?


----------



## simX (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Woo hoo!  Yay for ulrik!
> 
> So everyone who makes 1000 posts has to buy all rounds in Herve's B&G until they reach 2000, right?  *



No, only those people whose "Congrats" threads are over 5 pages long *coughedandadmiralcough*.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 11, 2002)

Way to go! You hit the 4 digits running! May you have as many post as there are little guys falling off the cliff!


----------



## RacerX (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *No, only those people whose "Congrats" threads are over 5 pages long *coughedandadmiralcough*.
> 
> *



Um... yeah... I think I left my wallet in the car... bye!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

'Sokay, RacerX, I am sure Tismey wouldn't mind running up a tab for you.  As long as you have a major credit card to start it out...


----------



## RacerX (Apr 12, 2002)

In that case, we are off to Herve's!


----------



## edX (Apr 12, 2002)

Congrats to Ulrik

ik ik ik ik ik ik ik ik ik ik ik ik ik ik 

you sure snuck up on us. you must have been doing some massive posting helping folks somewhere at sometime. Do you you think there is something about our birthday that makes us a but more blabbermouthed than others? (Deion Sanders was also born on aug 9 )

so how has life been? You seem to come and go in spurts. Glad your having another posting spurt


----------



## ulrik (Apr 12, 2002)

Thank you thank you!

You know, now standing in front of you with this award in my hand shows me that my hard work wasn't for nothing.

I'd like to thank my team, a bunch of real great people, and I have to admit, over the time, we became not only co-workers, but friends. And though I don't pay them much, and though I treat them like slaves, they always served me well and helped me to accomplish my difficult goal.
Also, I wanna thank my parents, who raised me and tought me everything I have to know to treat my co-workers like slaves.
Last but not least, I wanna thank my fans! You are the driving force behind the Ulrik you love. Without you, I would have much more spare time. That's why I treat you all like slaves.

Thank you! Thank you, academy. Thank you USA! Thank you all!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 12, 2002)

who summoned me ?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

I believe that's simX standing outside of the pentagram...


----------



## sithious (Apr 12, 2002)

hooray for ulrik!


----------



## ulrik (Apr 12, 2002)

yes, hooray for Ulrik!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

Uh, since when do you get to "Hooray" for yourself...?


----------



## ulrik (Apr 12, 2002)

I always talk to myself, so I am also allowed to hooray to myself...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *yes, hooray for Ulrik!  *



nkuvu... that IS quite odd!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 12, 2002)

whoops... ulrik posted like 2.4583452345 seconds before me!

even though it says 1 minute difference

but there you go nkuvu! your answer!


----------



## ulrik (Apr 12, 2002)

I think it was 2.123374 seconds. - Who cares what you think? - Oh not you again, didn't the admin ban you from this mind? - You will never get rid of me!  - OK, we had this deal! You don't show up in public and during sex, so what are you doing here? - Ops, forgot about that one! - No lame excuse this time, like you normally have? - Oh shut up and leave me alone! - Yeah, leave me alone, good one... - I never wanted to share this mind with you, so I guess we both have to live with it! - Yes, but NOT IN PUBLIC! - Oh, is that your "not-in-public"-attitude again? You always care about what others think of you! - Of us, stupid! And yes I do! As should you! - Nah, I don't care, as long as you get me drunk at least twice a weak! - You will kill us both one day! - QUITE YOU TWO! - sorry, sir - sorry, sir


----------



## RacerX (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey Ulrik,

My wife wanted me to tell you that she liked your posts in the .NET thread with Fraggy today. She thought your points were very well thought out.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 13, 2002)

Really? Thanx 

To sad that there is no way to communicate with FrgMstr...


----------



## ulrik (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Congrats to Ulrik
> 
> ik ik ik ik ik ik ik ik ik ik ik ik ik ik
> ...



Well, yeah. I have weeks where nearly every evening, I have time to lay into bed with my TiBook and go on a posting spree (before reading Lord of the Rings for the 9th time), and then I have weeks where I work till 3 o'clock in the night to get the job done in time. 

But at the weekends, I have time to help my father in his garden (if I am not one some short holiday trip with my girlfriend), at least there I can enjoy a nice garden (and getting drunk at the gardenparty afterwards.

I definitely think that August, 9th is a special day for us all. For the world. For the universe.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 13, 2002)

Congrats ulrik!

Oh and btw do you get another congrats thread at 2000 posts then at 3000?

Bets on when ed or admiral will reach 10,000


----------



## edX (Apr 13, 2002)

good God googol 

(i always wanted to say that )

if you keep your congrats thread alive as your own personal social forum like some of us, then you have no need for another one. and you will make friends in the process. 

I am waiting for somebody to make their 1000th post by creating a congrats thread for themself


----------



## ulrik (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Congrats ulrik!
> 
> Oh and btw do you get another congrats thread at 2000 posts then at 3000?
> ...



If anyone of them reaches the 10,000 post limit, he won't get a new congrats thread but a new keyboard...


----------



## ulrik (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *good God googol
> 
> (i always wanted to say that )
> *



Riiiiiiight......


----------



## googolplex (Apr 14, 2002)

> good God googol
> 
> (i always wanted to say that )



I like it .

If someone reaches 10,000 posts I think we should give them a new hobby 

Would I be considered an ego-manic if I made my own congrats thread? . I've only got 200 and something more posts to go


----------



## ulrik (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *
> Would I be considered an ego-manic if I made my own congrats thread? . I've only got 200 and something more posts to go  *



Definitely


----------



## googolplex (Apr 14, 2002)

Ok could someone get it ready for me. I'd like live music, lots of people oh yeah and a big cake. All that good stuff.



Kidding of course


----------



## ulrik (Apr 14, 2002)

you're congrats thread is already in the works...keep posting


----------



## googolplex (Apr 14, 2002)

231 to go...


----------



## ulrik (Apr 14, 2002)

I'm pulling your finger...and now?

(as if I wouldn't know what happens now  )


----------



## googolplex (Apr 14, 2002)

oh aren't you a smart one.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *oh aren't you a smart one.  *



smartest of 'em all


----------



## edX (Apr 15, 2002)

now you are starting to sound like Deion 

so you also enjoy gardening huh? all this big project in the backyard and the reconnections i have made with working in the garden have been really good for my mental health. we are planning a walk in the forest next week to see if we can't find a few native woodland plants like ferns to put in my shade garden. i bought an asparagus fern and a hosta today just to make sure there is somethings that will survive their.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *now you are starting to sound like Deion
> 
> so you also enjoy gardening huh? all this big project in the backyard and the reconnections i have made with working in the garden have been really good for my mental health. we are planning a walk in the forest next week to see if we can't find a few native woodland plants like ferns to put in my shade garden. i bought an asparagus fern and a hosta today just to make sure there is somethings that will survive their.  *



Who's Deion? Is he smarter than me?  

I enjoy garden work as long as the weather is nice. But I even more enjoy garden parties, but also only if the weather is good.
I have to say I prefer "wild" gardens which look more like nature than like beeing constructed on the drawing board.


----------



## edX (Apr 18, 2002)

Deion Sanders was a great american football player who liked to talk the talk. He was one of the few who walked the walk to go with it. still, he was pretty obnoxious. He just retired last year. 

actually he got a little better after he 'found God' but then he was almost as obnoxious about how great God is. He is another product of aug 9th.

i agree with you about gardens. i like 'wild' ones much more. i can still appreciate the beauty of a more formal garden, but plants that look like they are growing where the seed landed are much more my style. with our yard we are trying to go for a semi-wild look on the back portion but it is something that will develop gradually thru the years. I might make a major exception to that plan and plant a pentagram pattern of plants around the apple tree. of course we also have this silly love of statuary and i love to put little mythical characters everywhere.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> i agree with you about gardens. i like 'wild' ones much more. i can still appreciate the beauty of a more formal garden, but plants that look like they are growing where the seed landed are much more my style. with our yard we are trying to go for a semi-wild look on the back portion but it is something that will develop gradually thru the years. I might make a major exception to that plan and plant a pentagram pattern of plants around the apple tree. of course we also have this silly love of statuary and i love to put little mythical characters everywhere.  *



Hey, that sounds great  I am really looking forward to see how that garden developes  All I can tell you is that really wild gardens - while beeing easy at the beginning - start to make MUCH work after a few years if you want to actually keep them in YOUR garden and not in your neighboors garden


----------



## edX (Apr 20, 2002)

i can see that happening. with the winds around here, we all share plants. i picked up a pair of forget-me-nots that weren't there before this year. and my neighbors recently planted jasmine is already climbing over our side of the fence. I have planted morning glories to compete with it 

not t mention the fact that we lived here for over 4 years and just let it be wild. If i had not mowed it, the whole yard would be taller than the fence.  

you should share some pics of your wild garden


----------



## ulrik (Apr 24, 2002)

Tada...back again from the death...

I'll take some pics of the garden once the weather is better...so hopefully tomorrow 

What have I missed? What have I missed?


----------



## RacerX (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *What have I missed? What have I missed? *



What have _you_ missed? What have we missed? Have you gotten your new toys yet? Remember to post pics and screenshots for _show-and-tell_.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 24, 2002)

Oh, don't ask. It was an odysee! I got the sun, but am still searching the display for it. The guy who wanted to send me the SGI got ill and it took forever. Now I offered him to visit him and take it with me, so now I will visit him next tuesday to FINALLY get the SGI...  

At the moment, I have a rather threatening deadline for a web project on friday, that's why I haven't been to the forums in the past few days. After friday, I will have more spare time (and boy will I celebrate on Friday...that project not only pays off the debths from my last car purchase but will be enough to buy the top of the line G5 once it's released (if it isn't much more expensive than the current top of the line Quicksilver).

So, though hard at work, I am really happy since business runs great at the moment, I already have two other projects which I will start next week, not to mention my own online printshop project  

SOON, I WILL BE RICH, RICH ENOUGH TO GET FAMOUS!!!


----------



## ulrik (Apr 24, 2002)

Oh, don't ask. It was an odysee! I got the sun, but am still searching the display for it. The guy who wanted to send me the SGI got ill and it took forever. Now I offered him to visit him and take it with me, so now I will visit him next tuesday to FINALLY get the SGI...  

At the moment, I have a rather threatening deadline for a web project on friday, that's why I haven't been to the forums in the past few days. After friday, I will have more spare time (and boy will I celebrate on Friday...that project not only pays off the debths from my last car purchase but will be enough to buy the top of the line G5 once it's released (if it isn't much more expensive than the current top of the line Quicksilver).

So, though hard at work, I am really happy since business runs great at the moment, I already have two other projects which I will start next week, not to mention my own online printshop project  

SOON, I WILL BE RICH, RICH ENOUGH TO GET FAMOUS!!!


----------



## edX (Apr 25, 2002)

well, that would be a good thing. I always seem to end up infamous wherever i go but never see much money for it.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 25, 2002)

The problem is, that actually, I am already famous, but nobody knows it...


----------



## ulrik (Apr 27, 2002)

The small garden from my parents, shot from the terrasse of my flat.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 27, 2002)

One of the cats we care about...


----------



## ulrik (Apr 27, 2002)

The "pond" *cough*cough


----------



## ulrik (Apr 27, 2002)

The other cat, cowardly hiding behind my hockey equipment...

So this it was, I will take pics of the other garden I talked about as soon as I get there (it's not next to our house)...that's where I burried the other cat which died a day ago......it's the "still under production"-garden where I want to create a larger pond...


----------



## Klink (Apr 27, 2002)

Great pictures ulrick. Beautiful garden setup. I could actually see the fish in the pond shot.

Giving you a run for your money Ed. Watch out.

You play goalie! Hahaha. That brings back memories of my roller hockey days. I know, it's not real hockey unless it's on ice, but it sure felt like it when I use to get checked into the fences. Usually played the wings. And the whale-hook was my favorite stick maneuver. hehehe. Everyone is so sensitive about their testicles.


----------



## tagliatelle (Apr 27, 2002)

Ulrik and Klink I want to be famous to and not fanless. This morning I was in www.gamemania.be to receive my presents. A playstationmagazine for nothing and now I am participating at the questiongame on www.macosx.com. As former member of http://www.sabam.be/gd/index.html (BTW graduate in informatics) I am convinced that I have the permission to use there music and it can't be wrong when Let's The D.J.! is recognised as music by the RIAA. And if you need words look at my postcounts. I am in the top5.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *Ulrik and Klink I want to be famous to and not fanless. This morning I was in www.gamemania.be to receive my presents. A playstationmagazine for nothing and now I am participating at the questiongame on www.macosx.com. As former member of http://www.sabam.be/gd/index.html (BTW graduate in informatics) I am convinced that I have the permission to use there music and it can't be wrong when Let's The D.J.! is recognised as music by the RIAA. And if you need words look at my postcounts. I am in the top5. *



Hehe, thanx!

I actually started with roller hockey WAAAAY backed but moved to icehockey really quickly. I don't like roller hockey, you are so immobile compared to ice...no sideway movement etc. Especially as goaltender. I actually player quite good, the last two years I played in the 5th lague of germany (from the top league) as second goaltender, playing 6 of 22 games in the last season, it was really cool. I moved to the team with three fellow juniors, and we where the youngbloods in the team. But I had to pause for a year due to a knee injury now, only playing twice a weak in a hobby team with some of the players from the team, but next season I'll be back in the team...this time hopefully as first goaltender, since the current first one quits playing and I already heared that they are getting another one from the juniors, a young guy, 17 years, which I actually trained, so I am confident that I will play first goaltender....YIPIE


----------



## Klink (Apr 27, 2002)

Herve congrats on your graduate degree! And the sabam site looks great. Big change in the last six months. Waiting for them to finish the English version.
Silly, you are famous.


No doubt you're in it big time, ulrick. Kicked your knee and back after 2 seasons or 1? What hit your knee? Torn cartilage and ligaments myself. From cycling though. Tough guy that I am.


----------



## tagliatelle (Apr 27, 2002)

Thanks for replying I have nothing more than that graduate and a jobcontract that I can't be fired. There are 800 candidates for receiving my job and for having the same job as me... I was sawing at the television and I saw Samantha Fox. I am a regular boy.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 29, 2002)

You are more than a regular boy, Herve, and you know it...


----------



## edX (Apr 30, 2002)

> _said by my bud klink_
> Great pictures ulrick. Beautiful garden setup. I could actually see the fish in the pond shot.
> 
> Giving you a run for your money Ed. Watch out.



well, i couldn't agree more. thanks for sharing them. your little garden would be a place i would feel very comfortable in. Of course i love all the cobblestones, the pond with all the statues, and the cats. I notice you have lots of container plants. We expect to add a few eventually. they are just so much more work to take care of - more watering and all. But yours all look pretty healthy. 

Originally something like your glass roof was what i wanted in the back along with something for wind break (like your short walls) but now we are just going to add a whole room so that will never happen. i still think about doing something like yours only with just slats and letting vining plants form a roof. i would put it in the area in front of the pond. but my old lady isn't real fond of the idea plus i now worry about it blocking morning sun from the pond, so it probably will never happen.

hey, i would have said something sooner but you and klink and herve were having such a nice conversation, i was just sorta hanging back listening til it was my turn 

i am really looking forward to seeing the wild garden after seeing these!!


----------



## ulrik (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad you like it 

It's not very big, but very calm and beautiful in the summer since it is "shielded" by another house from the street (the house in which I live). Both belong to my parents, so as you can see, I am just living a few meters away from my parents (the first picture was taken from my terasse in the *penthouse*).

I try to help as often as I can in the garden, the pond was the work of me and my father. It's really relaxing after a whole day of work in front of the Mac.

The other "garden", as I said, is still heavily under construction, so most plants are still small and it is quite empty at the moment until they start to grow. I will take some pics once I am there


----------



## edX (May 3, 2002)

so i was wondering, do you know much about algae control? I have been adding more oxygenator plants, added chemicals, changing the filter everyday and it seems to be getting worse instead of better. I would really like to have the water clear when we have the big grad party on may 18. any suggestions you might have would be appreciated.

as for the other garden and small plants. that is the fun of it. watching all those little plants become show pieces of beauty over time. some pics now will only make us appreciate the pics later when it is overgrown 

I sure hope our yard looks much different a year from now. there are several plants i am counting on growing at least 2-3 feet by summer's end. (there are some i just hope i can keep them alive till summer. I think one of my major joys is getting german chamomile to grow. i have never had any luck with it before but it is thriving right behind the fountain 'rock'. I am excited i might actually get blooms this summer.


----------



## ulrik (May 3, 2002)

First, I have no clue about algae control. All I can tell is - as you can see from the pic - that every four weeks we (usually me or my father) have to clean the pond because the water is too *green* to see something. We then just catch the fishes, put them somewhere else (bathtube or something), empty the pond, completely clean it and add new, fresh and clean water. Then we put the fishes back. But both my father and I have NO clue about what you ask, we just always clean the pond...of course their has to be a better way, but I fear I can't help you with it...

about growing plants, yes, it is a pleasure. For example, I am standing in front of the "new", empty garden and I see how it will look in two years...because I know what we have planted, what should grow etc.
Anybody who just passes by sees an mainly empty field...


----------



## edX (May 7, 2002)

sounds like you guys do it the hard way. part of what we are trying to do is to create a self sustaining ecosystem that requires minimum maintainence. I am thinking it is about time to try some aquatic snails to eat the algae. perhaps i will start checking out prices on them online. The japanese variety i saw another time looked very nice with pretty black pointed shells. there young also help feed the fish which keeps the snail population from getting out of control. Interesting that it was about 4 weeks before our water started getting too green as well. At first i liked it, it looked more natural. then it got to where you couldn't see past the surface. 

the algae killing chemicals are starting to work and i am cleaning the filter every day. On sun. we sat and fed the fish some goldfish food and suddenly they all came out of hiding. I think i got my $6 worth of entertainment out of them just watching them feed. they stayed very active much of the day. i have predicted which one will be the next to be cat food - it hid under a lily pad with it's tail sticking out all day. but ther are at least 12 of the original 20 left so far. not bad.

ah yes, envisioning the garden in the future. i find myself doing that a lot. i tend to see it as impatience in that i wish much of it was already there. Too much instant gratification i guess.  I am also starting to see already how i may have overplanted a few spaces. I have never had any luck with chamomile and didn't expect it to grow much. however it is really taking off and i think it will soon cover some other plants if i don't watch it carefully. I have also created some difficult mowing situations. I think i am going to have to start using the dam weedwhacker. that is a big advantage to your patio garden - no mowing!!


----------



## ulrik (May 9, 2002)

The funny thing about *empty* gardens is, that you - as the one who planted the stuff - sees the garden in three years. And you walk around like "and here, this and this will grow, and over there, boy, it will great cause I planted this and this" and the people just look at you, then look at a mostly empty piece of dirt, look at you again and say something like "oh...well...yeah.......nice"....

The pond we have in the garden you saw is small enough to just clean it from time to time, but I plan to make a much bigger one on the new garden, there, I will care about algae control...sounds like fun.


I have been a bit in a buying streak the last couple of days. As RacerX already knows, my Silicon Graphics Indigo arrived...and I was so impressed that I got myself a Silicon Graphics O2 
And today, I walk into the *office* of my partner and what is lying around? WHAT IS LYING AROUND THERE? AN IBOOK KEY LIME! My favourite color! I always said to him "some day, I wanna have an orange iBook if I can afford...or a Key Lime, but they where only sold 200 times in Germany, so no chance on that one"....and he got me that iBook for just 300 EURO!!!!

YIPIEEE!!!

Did you track down why the number of fishes decreased?

I have to say I am proud of the 7 cats around here (to list them:
1: Wuschel (cat of my parents, my *ex*-cat
2: Maggie (my brothers cat)
3: Jack Daniels (my cat)
4-7: the free living cats we feed...as you know, one died in my arms some days ago

none of them eat the fishes! I don't know what we made that they don't do it...but....they just don't eat them...isn't that nice 
 

Hey Ed, bad news, I really plan to take a trip to the US in summer or autumn, and guess who won't be spared from my presence, so if you ever see a man in black pants, black t-shirt, black leather trenchcoat and black leather boots walk up the lane, don't shot, it could be me


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 9, 2002)

YOu got an O2 
I am so envious man 
I wish I could have a few more computers in my room  

First off thought I need to find an ethernet card for my newton lol 

Admiral


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 9, 2002)

Ed- you -might- want to try raising a few plecostomus in your pond... they grow quite large and can take care of a lot of algae... they like the water to be about 74° though...


----------



## ulrik (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *YOu got an O2
> I am so envious man
> I wish I could have a few more computers in my room
> ...



You actually can get used O2s (180 Mhz machines) on german eBay for around 400 dollars, with software and everything.

I still got myself a more or less new one (from eBay, but the current model) since I was REALLY impressed by the old 33Mhz Indigo 1 model...now I won't mention how this thing stomps my Quicksilver in GIMP compared to Photoshop...now I will try to get my hands on some old Eclipse license and if I can afford it a Maya license (they just dropped the prices to 1999 dollars for Maya complete)...some more weeks I have to work until I could afford that  

I friend of mine collects everything computers and in his house it was the first time when I saw and used a newton (he has three or so) and I was SOOOO impressed. Most people can't understand it how I can sit in front of a couple of year old  machines with an open mouth and say "man is that thing fast". (like when I first bootet that 33 Mhz Indigo)...see, I envy you for owning a Newton, you envy me for owning an O2....I'd say it's an "unentschieden"


----------



## edX (May 21, 2002)

wow, i really meant to reply here sooner but the last week was crazy. Thank the Goddess it is over!! besides i thought you guys were going to start talking about computers and you should know how bored iget with that 

dev lqd - any fish that requres a limited temp range is out. no way i am paying to heat the pond!! We don't even heat our house except under extremes 

ulrik - lets see, we are talking about travel stuff in emails, but as for fish.... so far i have only pulled out 2 floaters. So i assume the others were either nabbed by raccoons or feral cats. maybe even a heron. I still find a plant or 2 knocked over most mornings. At least one raccoon has been so brave as to walk up to the sliding glass window and just stare into the house a couple of different times this week. but right now the fish that are in there seem to be thriving and very active. I have gotten the water pretty cleared up - i can see the bottom again. and i am getting the fish trained that i will feed them right after i clean the filter. in fact, they have started to gather in the feeding spot as soon as i turn the pump off.  I am seriously considering letting my gf get me a nice bilogical filter for my bday. of course, we both know that is still a ways off and i will clean a lot of filters between now and then 

so i am back from my work exile and should be more active on the site again. hopefully i will be able to limit myseflt o an hour or two a day so i can start getting my school work finished.


----------



## ulrik (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *wow, i really meant to reply here sooner but the last week was crazy. Thank the Goddess it is over!! besides i thought you guys were going to start talking about computers and you should know how bored iget with that *



Well, actually I am happy when somebody stops me from talking about computers. Though it is both my life, my hobby and my job, it sometimes just feels good not to talk about it...maybe that's why most of the time no male or female person is willing to spend time with me 
I won't ask what was so bad about the past week, but I hope that you feel better know. I have a presentation tomorrow which is the reason why I am reducing my posts in the past days...I am really working 14 hours a day at the moment. After that, I can afford it to take some days off....




> *dev lqd - any fish that requres a limited temp range is out. no way i am paying to heat the pond!! We don't even heat our house except under extremes
> 
> ulrik - lets see, we are talking about travel stuff in emails, but as for fish.... so far i have only pulled out 2 floaters. So i assume the others were either nabbed by raccoons or feral cats. maybe even a heron. I still find a plant or 2 knocked over most mornings. At least one raccoon has been so brave as to walk up to the sliding glass window and just stare into the house a couple of different times this week. but right now the fish that are in there seem to be thriving and very active. I have gotten the water pretty cleared up - i can see the bottom again. and i am getting the fish trained that i will feed them right after i clean the filter. in fact, they have started to gather in the feeding spot as soon as i turn the pump off.  I am seriously considering letting my gf get me a nice bilogical filter for my bday. of course, we both know that is still a ways off and i will clean a lot of filters between now and then *



I will clean the filter and the pond tomorrow evening after the presentation to "cool down". I am really looking forward to it. I find it very interesting how very sothing the look of a pond of fishes can be!!! When I am stuck in some programming problem (which mostly happen to be mathemacial problem like storing 15 booleans in an Access Integer) I just walk into the garden of my parents (which is right behind the house I am living in) and just watch either the cats jumping around or the fishes, and most often I take my hockey stick and play around with a ball, and after that, I have a solution to my problem. I don't think about it, it just comes into my mind (sometimes). And it's the same (at least for me ) for personal or ethical problems...quite funny....after all, besided from all technical stuff, nature has a very special influence on the human soul IMHO



> *
> 
> so i am back from my work exile and should be more active on the site again. hopefully i will be able to limit myseflt o an hour or two a day so i can start getting my school work finished. *



What is your school work???

btw: (just to tease Admiral) I have a SGI Onyx RE2 soon...


----------



## RacerX (May 25, 2002)

Ulrik, 

I haven't heard from you in a while... how are your SGIs working out? 

By the way, did I mention that I am completely jealous! It'll be a couple months before I can afford to upgrade my Indy to something descent (I'm hoping to jump up to an R5000sc/180, but if I don't have enough money Ill most likely get the R4400sc/200). I already have 18 GB of drive space (2 scsi 9 GB drives), so after the processor upgrade, all that is left would be RAM (I'm at 128 MB now, but would like to get up to 256 MB soon).

I wish our SGI prices were like yours.


----------



## ulrik (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Ulrik,
> 
> I haven't heard from you in a while... how are your SGIs working out?
> ...



The old Indigo is running fine, doing exactly nothing but SETI at the moment. The O2 - if I manage to find a bigger monitor - will also be fine, at the moment, it is running on a 15'' monitar. But techincally, it is running fine. I even get some pre-release version of IRIX GIMP running on it. I enjoy the various media tools/converters available for IRIX! It's really a good platform. Speed is ok. I have to say that for the money I paid (around 300 dollars) for the O2 R10k, it's a great machine! Concerning the resolution problem, people told me that it is more or less impossible to run the old 19'' SGI display on the O2...sadly....

Allthough I don't like to make you jelous, I have to say something...at the moment, the guy with whom I work together as freelancers  and I have finally gotten a place for our *company*. A huge room with three small ajancted rooms (good for server rooms/archive), all in all 160 squar meters, away from the city (it's from an old farm) and we are moving our equipment from our home rooms now into the new rooms, that's why I don't post much at the moment since we are getting the rooms ready to run. I even got a great machine which will not only be the central mail/file/webserver for our intranet, but also my main coding machine. It is (please don't kill me) a SGI ONYX RE2 with four R4400 250 Mhz CPUs. I got it from a company which went bankrupt for 2000 dollars, fully loaded with SCSI drives etc. An offer I couldn't resist.

I am really looking forward until the new rooms are ready (hopefully within the next two weeks) and I will post pics as soon as everything runs


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 25, 2002)

I am so jealous 
thats it  --- when I visit germany next summer I am going to come steal your o2  (btw are you close to berlin ? cause I dont want to come too far    )

hehe


----------



## ulrik (May 25, 2002)

sadly, I am far away from Berlin. Berlin is in northeast of Germany, I am in the southwest, 10 kilometres away from Heidelberg...

...oh and...TRY STEALING MY O2! TRY IT!!!  

Seriously, it's no big deal. I checked ebay.com and you get the O2 in the US for the same low prices like over here, around 250 to 300 dollars for the R10K version. 

Then again you have to know that apart from beeing a webmaster/database developer, I am earning my money with selling hardware. Not in a big way, but sometimes when I sense a good deal (like with the ONYX) I purchase it and maybe sell it again, so you will find plenty of hardware here at my place...it's really nothing special, and I bet your G3 runs circles around the O2...

then again I know that you are - like me - somebody who finds great pleasure in exploring new computer systems and especially new OSes, so I can partly understand your envy, allthough I feel uncomfortable because when people say they are jeleous, I always feel like I am walking around bragging with the computer hardware I own....something I really don't wanna do...


----------



## RacerX (May 25, 2002)

Wow.





Wow.





Wow. That is at least a $6000+ system! We're talking some major hardware (for the innocent bystanders, you can find out about what an ONYX RealityEngine 2 can be used for here). The killer is that it's not just 4X an R4400sc/250 (you can get an Indigo2 with an R4400sc/250 with 2 MB of L2 cache), it's the fact that you have 4 MB of L2 cache for each processor!

I'd move to Germany if I hadn't failed German (4 times  ). I love playing with different types of operating systems and hardware, but for some reason I have a special place in my heart for Silicon Graphics. It was the first Mac user friendly UNIX environment I came across (other than NeXT, but it is now Apple so that doesn't count). I feel almost as at home on an SGI as I do in Mac OS X or Rhapsody on a Mac.


Did I say _Wow_ yet?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 25, 2002)

Dont worry racer 
thats why ulrik and I are here, we can get you teach you german as easy as eins, zwei, drei lol 

so ulrik....southeast germany eh ??? hmmm.... which part ?? maybe I can make a detour trip   



Admiral


----------



## ulrik (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Wow. That is at least a $6000+ system! We're talking some major hardware (for the innocent bystanders, you can find out about what an ONYX RealityEngine 2 can be used for here). The killer is that it's not just 4X an R4400sc/250 (you can get an Indigo2 with an R4400sc/250 with 2 MB of L2 cache), it's the fact that you have 4 MB of L2 cache for each processor!
> 
> Did I say Wow yet? *



I agree. It was those 4mb L2 cache which attracted me to buying that thing! 4 mb L2 Cache is just so....so.....wow....
I red that it peaks out at around 8 gigaflops, and REAL 8 gigaflops, not the fakes numbers Apple puts on their site (since on a G4, you only reach those gigaflop numbers when the Altivec kicks in)...I am really looking forward. Allthough I have to drive nearly 500 kilometres to get that thing, it's worth it...and yes, as I already said, I fell in love with IRIX even on that old Indigo I got first. It's a great OS! No eye candy or stuff like that, just raw power!!! 

Admiral,
i am living in the south hessen, directly between Heidelberg an Mannheim. If you tend to watch Golf, the SAP European Masters last weekend where in St. Leon Rot, around 10 kilometres away from my place.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 25, 2002)

I know heidelberg  --- heck I might drop in and steal you 22" monitor while at it


----------



## ulrik (May 25, 2002)

TRY STEALING MY CINEMA DISPLAY! PLEASE! TRY IT!!!


----------



## RacerX (May 25, 2002)

> _encouraged by Admiral_
> *Dont worry racer
> thats why ulrik and I are here, we can get you teach you german as easy as eins, zwei, drei lol  *



I don't know, I'm still having a hard time with English... and that is my mother tongue. 





> _mentioned in passing by Ulrik_
> *...I am really looking forward. Allthough I have to drive nearly 500 kilometres to get that thing, it's worth it...*



I hope your making the trip with a van or truck or something of the like. An ONYX is a big piece of equipment.


----------



## nkuvu (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *I don't know, I'm still having a hard time with English... and that is my mother tongue.*


Eww!  You have your mother's English tongue?  What is it, in a jar somewhere?  That's really icky!



Yes, this is the standard disclaimer where I tell everyone that I am indeed joking.


----------

